# Best Leather cleaner?



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Are the Dr Leather Wipes still doing the rounds or do we have a new favourite on here ? 

thanks


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Dr leather wipes and spray are the nuts. Use the spray for deep cleans agitated with a soft brush and wipe down with a clean microfibre. Then use the wipes for your weekly maintenance wash.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I think Dr Leather will be the leading favourite for a while yet mate.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweet need to Oder some now then as I'm all out


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

What is the new spray type dr leather stuff like compaired to the wipes ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Auto Ultra Maintain,is my favourite.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gliptone Leather Cleaner for me :thumb:


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

I use insta finish leather cleaner, and dilute it about 2 times more than what it says on the bottle, so a gallon lasts forever and works amazingly, and still have the possibility to make it stronger for really really dirty stuff. And use gliptone conditioner.


----------



## jake87 (Mar 10, 2013)

what kind of gear do people use to agitate the dr leather spray? i tried the raceglaze leather brush and the inside of the car looked like i had a fvcking alsatian sleeping in it


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

How does PB leather stuff rate??


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Dazz said:


> How does PB leather stuff rate??


Anyone??


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tough to beat the Dr Leather wipe / spray :thumb:


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Demetri said:


> Tough to beat the Dr Leather wipe / spray :thumb:


I've read they don't smell to good do they?


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

I use PB leather stuff at the moment and I find it very easy to apply, it gives a good finish
and smells quite nice. I prefer it to the Autobrite one which I also have. 
I would recommend it.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Buddrow said:


> I use PB leather stuff at the moment and I find it very easy to apply, it gives a good finish
> and smells quite nice. I prefer it to the Autobrite one which I also have.
> I would recommend it.


The smells no issue IMO, and I prefer the spray over the wipes but the wipes are handy for frequent cleans etc :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

LTT's auto leather kit I have found to be fantastic, really taken off the shine on some tired leather I have cleaned up


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Buddrow said:


> I use PB leather stuff at the moment and I find it very easy to apply, it gives a good finish
> and smells quite nice. I prefer it to the Autobrite one which I also have.
> I would recommend it.


Thanks for that, I'm gonna go with the PB!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Gliptone is the product for the leather, have used Gliptone for a long time and keeps the leather clean and supple.


----------

